# Is this possible or even practical?



## fastpitch5405 (Dec 6, 2009)

I figured since this section was about case mods that this would be the best place to ask this question.

To basically start, I have quite a few external Hard drives as it is and I just keep adding more of them, and I am also running out of places to plug them in. A friend started buying dual enclosure kits and ripping his single ones apart and making them dual hard drives but even that doesn't solve the problem. I know they sell bigger enclosures but even the dual enclosures are pricey. Which got me to thinking...

Would it be possible and if so, how would I go about making a computer case into a massive hard drive enclosure? And would it even be practical or would that cost a lot of money to do?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sure. You could have some fans going too, airflow to keeps the drives cool. Assuming that you're using the usb interface, you could mount a few hubs, then you'd just have to run one usb cable over to the computer. Each usb port can control a huge amount of devices, something like 128, but I'm not positive on that, no danger of me ever reaching the limit. You could leave an old power supply in the case for the fans and the drives too, just have to jump start it by shorting the green wire to a black. Build a rack inside the open area of the case and who knows how many you could fit in there. Make sure you have airflow, without it the drives may overheat.


----------



## fastpitch5405 (Dec 6, 2009)

What would I need in order to do this and how would I go about doing this?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on what you have now for adapters to convert the the drives data connectors to a usb interface. As long as it can connect, but leave the power connector available, you can attach the data to whatever you have, and attach power from a psu to the drive so that it spins up. For srive mounting, you'll probably fill all the hard drive slots in the case, after that you can get adapters to convert 5 1/4 inch external drive bays (cd/dvd bays) to the 3 1/2 inches you need for standard sized desktop hard drives. Something like this one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=drive_bay_adapter-_-17-994-073-_-Product 

Here's a data adapter, you may be able to use whatever you have from the old external drives, if it leaves the power connector on the drive open.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002 

Add in a usb hub to connect data from each drive, it depends on how many drives, how many hubs you would need. They are inexpensive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...000026&Description=usb hubs powered&name=Hubs 

For a psu, just about any working psu will do, hard drives don't use a lot, but with many connected, the total could be a fair bit. More than likely 15 watts or less per hard drive, however, I'd want a comfort zone, and wouldn't connect more than about 4 per hundred watts of psu power, don't use too little. To start one, there must be a load present, then jump the green wire on the main 20or 24 pin connector to any ground (black) wire,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This Apricorn adapter is a very dependable unit. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812161002

Using a powered USB hub is preferable. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817389011


----------



## fastpitch5405 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anybody know where I might find or how I could buy/make a Harddrive Caddy like this guy used in his case mod? 

YouTube - Power hack G5 case mod

fast forward to 3:33 and you will see what I am talking about


----------

